# Améliorer le débit de ma Freebox ?



## Dredriban (19 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

Je suis chez Free depuis plusieurs années avec la Freebox Revolution et j’ai toujours eu un problème récurrent concernant mon débit. Ce dernier est faible voire très faible (Je n’ai pas la fibre) pourtant je suis en plein centre-ville. Voici mes résultats : 0.28 Mbits/s en Download / 0.54 Mbits/s en Upload. Quand mon réseau est en grande forme, je dois mettre 30 minutes pour télécharger 1 Go. Par-exemple, hier soir, j’ai dû mettre 3 heures pour uploader une vidéo en MP4 sur YouTube faisant 600 Mo. C’est juste pas possible de continuer ainsi.

Mon conseiller Free m’a dit la chose suivante « Peu importe votre fournisseur d’accès, vous avez des caractéristiques physiques qui ne jouent pas en votre faveur. En effet, vous êtes en bout de ligne (Longueur 2097 mètres) pour une atténuation de 31 dB ».

J’ai clairement du mal selon les horaires avec un réseau si lent, je suis obligé de faire des partages de connexion avec mon téléphone pour pouvoir uploader des fichiers lourds sur YouTube ou mon drive et pour les télécharger. J’ai pu constater que cela dépendait des horaires (En pleine nuit et tôt le matin, le réseau est optimal. Ce n’est pas le cas pour le reste de la journée).

Apparemment, il existe peu de solution pour remédier à mon problème. Le mieux serait de passer sur un boîtier Wifi/4G mais cela peut vite revenir excessif étant qu’il faut le charger en permanence. Quid des solutions telles que Devolo ? Cela amplifie le signal dans des grands logements mais est-ce que cela améliore pour autant le débit ? Avez-vous des idées ?

En vous remerciant d’avance,

Bonne journée.


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

Les débits que vous donnez ne sont pas cohérents par rapport aux specs de la liaison ADSL.
Le test a été fait en ethernet directement sur la box?
En download, pour une liaison ADSL de 2Km et une atténuation de 31db, vous devriez avoir (à la louche) autour de 7Mbps en download et 0,5 Mbps en upload.

Il faudrait connecter un PC ou un Mac en ethernet directement sur la box, puis faire un test de débit nperf par exemple:
https://www.nperf.com/fr/
Si les résultats sont toujours aussi pauvres, c'est qu'il y a un pb de liaison côté opérateur.

Le CPL avec des boîtiers Devolo ne résoudra pas le pb sur la liaison ADSL.

Après, en ce qui concerne les FAI, Free a peut-être raison, mais peut-être pas…
Le  mieux serait d'aller vous renseigner chez Orange (ou un autre) pour le savoir. Plusieurs FAI sont probablement présents dans le local technique dont vous dépendez (celui qui est à 2097m de votre domicile), mais ils peuvent utiliser des technos différentes: ADSL, ADSL2, ADSL2+, VDSL (pour le VDSL, vu la distance, ça n'apportera rien…)

Puisque la 4G semble meilleure en partage, il y a des box routeurs 4G chez Bouygues par exemple.
Pour connaître les débits possibles en 4G, dans la pièce où il y a la box, sur un smartphone, il faudrait lancer un test nperf (en 4G, bien sûr)


----------



## daffyb (19 Mars 2019)

Dredriban a dit:


> En effet, vous êtes en bout de ligne (Longueur 2097 mètres) pour une atténuation de 31 dB


C'est loin d'être catastrophique !
Avant d'avoir la fibre, j'avais plus d'atténuation et une longeuru plus grande et j'avais de bien meilleurs débits que toi (chez Free aussi).

Comment fais tu tes testes de débit ?
Même question qu'au dessus : en Ethernet ou en WiFi ?


----------



## Dredriban (19 Mars 2019)

Hello ! 

J’ai un réseau fluctuant. Nous sommes 3 chez moi avec 3 MBA, 3 iPad et 3 iPhones connectés. J’ai un réseau de fou la nuit quand c’est mort (Enfin de fou 1Go en 30 minutes) et la journée ça oscille. Je viens de refaire le test (Pas en ethernet) c’est 7,45 de Download et 0,45 d’upload. C’est correct mais ça rame un peu aussi. Le problème c’est que là, étant seul ce soir, c’est mon best du best ces chiffres mais généralement c’est plus faible. Hier soir, mettre en ligne une vidéo sur ma chaîne YT en format mp4 (600 Mo) j’ai mis 4h... Et je ne suis pas éligible à grand chose (Pas au boitier 4G Bouygues) donc hormis aller voir ailleurs pas de solution ? Merci.


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2019)

Que donne les résultats avec un câble Ethernet et en Wi-Fi depuis ce lien... https://www.nperf.com/fr/ ... ? Dans Partage tu as des liens pour insérer une image, choisis le 2ème et dans ta réponse l'icône du paysage.


----------



## JLB21 (20 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

A ta place, j'étudierais l'installation d'un routeur 4G.
J'ai suivi à la lettre les conseils du site dont je t'ai mis le lien pour une maison secondaire où la distance avec le NRA était très élevée. Sans trop y croire…

J'ai commandé ce routeur, me disant que si cela ne fonctionnait pas, j'aurais la possibilité de le retourner au vendeur + une carte SIM Free à 9 € + 10 € de frais d'envoi.
Je risquais donc de perdre 19 €…

Et quel ne fut pas mon étonnement quand j'ai découvert qu'il y avait 4 antennes 4G à 2,2 km de la maison (Free, Orange, Bouygues et SFR).
Qui plus est que, alors que je n'avais que de la 3G sur mon iPhone doté d'une carte SIM Free (même chose pour des proches abonnés Orange et Bouygues), le routeur se connectait plein pot en 4G.

Moyennant quoi, j'obtiens un débit (mesuré avec un iPad en wifi placé à côté du routeur) de près de 200 Mbps en down. En revanche, le débit d'upload n'est pas terrible.

Bien sûr, tu serais limité à 50 Go/mois, mais cela te changerait la vie.


----------



## daffyb (20 Mars 2019)

Pour savoir si c'est un problème de WiFi ou de débit internet, il faudrait savoir quels sont les parametres de synchro de la freebox. 
N'ayant plus de Freebox, je ne peux pas t'indiquer ou c'est exactement, mais l'info est dispo en façade en naviguant dans les menus (et probablement dans l'interface de gestion et sur la TV aussi).


----------



## JLB21 (20 Mars 2019)

Oui, tu as raison. Ex. en interface de gestion :


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Mars 2019)

Dredriban a dit:


> Je viens de refaire le test (Pas en ethernet) c’est 7,45 de Download et 0,45 d’upload. C’est correct mais ça rame un peu aussi. donc hormis aller voir ailleurs pas de solution ? Merci.


Ces débits correspondent aux caractéristiques de votre liaison. Changer de FAI ne changera rien à votre pb (sauf si vous êtes en ADSL, auquel cas le passage en ADSL2+ fera gagner 2 ou 3 Mbps de plus)



Dredriban a dit:


> Et je ne suis pas éligible à grand chose (Pas au boitier 4G Bouygues)


Pour en être sûr, il faudrait faire un test de débit nperf en 4G à partir d'un iphone.
Il faudrait aussi regarder la carte de déploiement 4G de l'ARCEP pour voir comment votre commune est couverte et choisir le bon opérateur en conséquent:
https://www.monreseaumobile.fr/
Pour voir, choisir bien sûr internet mobile et 4G (en haut à gauche), puis les opérateurs(en bas à droite). Vous verrez alors leurs émetteurs sur la carte.



Dredriban a dit:


> Nous sommes 3 chez moi avec 3 MBA, 3 iPad et 3 iPhones connectés.


Ah, le multi-tâches!
9 connexions pour 3 personnes!
Vivement la fibre…


----------



## Dredriban (20 Mars 2019)

Bonjour, 

J’ai bien pris note de vos remarques. Dès que je rentre, je refais un test. Je n’ai malheureusement pas l’adaptateur ethernet pour mon mac, cela sera un simple test Wifi. Je vais regarder le site avec ta carte pour voir ce qui est possible. 

J’avoue que c’est frustrant d’être en plein centre et dans une résidence pas couverte par la fibre. Mais les 7,5 c’est mon débit au best du best quand tout le monde dort sinon ça dégringole très vite.


----------



## Dredriban (20 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir, 

Voici les différents documents demandés si ça vous aide. Le speedtest a été réalisé sans ethernet, télé éteinte, sur une heure « basse » à l’instant. Des retours ? Merci.


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Mars 2019)

Les débits max IP donnés par la box en ADSL (8Mbps et 902kbps) sont cohérents.
C'est du débit IP. Ils ne tiennent donc pas compte de l'encapsulation ATM. Ton débit réel doit être proche de 9 Mbps avec l'encapsulation ATM.
Tu es en ADSL2+ Un autre opérateur ne fera pas mieux...

Même si le nombre d'erreur FEC (niveau ATM) semble élevé, il faut le voir en pourcentage par rapport aux données transférées, soit 47Go pour 16 jours de connexion.
Dans une cellule ATM, on case 48 octets de data max.
Il y a bien sûr des cellules incomplètes, donc, on est en dessous de 1/1000 d'erreurs. C'est plus que correct…

Un truc curieux, c'est qu'il y a des stats (4ème copie d'écran) sur une connexion fibre (FTTH). Je ne vois pas pourquoi… Mais bon, je ne suis pas chez Free, je n'ai donc pas tout compris…

Le test de débit Nperf joint n'est pas terrible, mais il y avait peut-être du monde sur la ligne à ce moment là.

Seule voie d'amélioration possible en attendant la fibre: La 4G


----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2019)

Les copies écran de la réponse #11 sont faites dans iOS depuis un iPhone, or il serait intéressant que les mesures soient faites depuis un Mac.

Le seul endroit ou je lis FTTH est dans la copie écran de la réponse #8, donc pas du matériel de notre ami.


----------



## Dredriban (21 Mars 2019)

Merci ! Je fais le speedtest sur mac ce soir alors. Sinon la seule option est de virer Free et de passer sur une 4G ? Économiquement parlant comment y retrouver son compte dans cette histoire d’autant plus que je ne semble pas éligible à de box 4G (Type Bouyges).


----------



## JLB21 (21 Mars 2019)

Un routeur 4G est un appareil dans lequel on introduit une carte SIM de téléphone mobile (je présume qu'il en est de même d'une box 4G).

Dans l'exemple que je t'ai donné au post #6, j'ai mis dans le routeur (qui dispense le wifi et dispose de 2 prises Ethernet) une carte SIM Free limitée à 50 Go par mois. Donc à prix réduit.

Mais avec une carte SIM Free (de téléphone mobile) à 15,99 €/mois (19,99 € si tu n'a plus de Freebox), tu peux disposer de 100 Go/mois.


----------



## Dredriban (21 Mars 2019)

JLB21 a dit:


> Un routeur 4G est un appareil dans lequel on introduit une carte SIM de téléphone mobile (je présume qu'il en est de même d'une box 4G).
> 
> Dans l'exemple que je t'ai donné au post #6, j'ai mis dans le routeur (qui dispense le wifi et dispose de 2 prises Ethernet) une carte SIM Free limitée à 50 Go par mois. Donc à prix réduit.
> 
> Mais avec une carte SIM Free (de téléphone mobile) à 15,99 €/mois (19,99 € si tu n'a plus de Freebox), tu peux disposer de 100 Go/mois.



Ok merci ! Donc ça fait en coût supplémentaire le routeur + 15,99/mois ? Sachant qu’après la Free est utile pour l’option TV tout de même, et ça commence à chiffrer (Et à ce prix mieux vaut se renseigner pour la dernière box Free). J’avais Free en mobile à l’époque, la 4G était pas folle, c’est sur quel site que tu vois si tu captes bien ? Merci !


----------



## JLB21 (21 Mars 2019)

Dredriban a dit:


> c’est sur quel site que tu vois si tu captes bien


Va sur le lien que je t'ai indiqué en post #6, (https://routeur4g.fr, paragraphe 'Comment savoir s'il y a de la 4G ou de la 3G où je veux faire mon installation', tout est décrit en détail.
Et* je le répète*, dans mon cas, les iPhone, tous fournisseurs confondus ne *voyaient que de la 3 G quand le routeur se connectait en 4G plein pot*…


----------



## Dredriban (21 Mars 2019)

Voici mon test de débit fait sur Mac en condition réelle (C'est-à-dire mon réseau est 3/4 du temps comme ça, la Free TV éteinte, les autres utilisateurs pas sur leur appareil et pas en pleine nuit) et c'est pas folichon.


----------



## Dredriban (21 Mars 2019)

JLB21 a dit:


> Va sur le lien que je t'ai indiqué en post #6, (https://routeur4g.fr, paragraphe 'Comment savoir s'il y a de la 4G ou de la 3G où je veux faire mon installation', tout est décrit en détail.
> Et* je le répète*, dans mon cas, les iPhone, tous fournisseurs confondus ne *voyaient que de la 3 G quand le routeur se connectait en 4G plein pot*…



J'ai checké ton site alors les antennes 4G sont à minimum 200 mètres de mon logement (Il s'agit de Bouygues), celle Free est à 500 mètres. Entre à 300 mètres t'as SFR et à 400 mètres Orange. Je ne sais pas si cela te parle de telles distances. Et la 4G Bouygues et SFR et celles qui permet les ondes les plus basses 800Mhz. Voilà voilà, je ne sais pas si ça m'aide plus. x)


----------



## love_leeloo (21 Mars 2019)

à part déménager ...


----------



## Dredriban (22 Mars 2019)

C’est dingue d’être en plein centre et si mal placé en matière d’internet. :O


----------



## daffyb (22 Mars 2019)

Dredriban a dit:


> Voici mon test de débit fait sur Mac en condition réelle (C'est-à-dire mon réseau est 3/4 du temps comme ça, la Free TV éteinte, les autres utilisateurs pas sur leur appareil et pas en pleine nuit) et c'est pas folichon.


Je trouve que c'est tout à fait normal comme débits.
Pour améliorer la situation, tu peux peut-être te procurer un routeur WiFi te permettant de réserver de la bande passant pour un périphérique donné !
Coupe le WiFi des iPhones, ça sera ça de gagné déjà.


----------



## Dredriban (22 Mars 2019)

daffyb a dit:


> Je trouve que c'est tout à fait normal comme débits.
> Pour améliorer la situation, tu peux peut-être te procurer un routeur WiFi te permettant de réserver de la bande passant pour un périphérique donné !
> Coupe le WiFi des iPhones, ça sera ça de gagné déjà.



C’est normal ? Ça me paraît relativement faible. Le routeur c’est le machin avec 3 antennes que tu branches en ethernet sur ta box ? J’en ai un. J’ai activé le routeur de la Free et j’ai un routeur en plus. Celui de la Frer a un débit encore plus bas que l’autre. Les tests ont été faits sur le routeur branché.


----------



## JLB21 (22 Mars 2019)

Dredriban a dit:


> J'ai checké ton site alors les antennes 4G sont à minimum 200 mètres de mon logement (Il s'agit de Bouygues), celle Free est à 500 mètres. Entre à 300 mètres t'as SFR et à 400 mètres Orange. Je ne sais pas si cela te parle de telles distances. Et la 4G Bouygues et SFR et celles qui permet les ondes les plus basses 800Mhz. Voilà voilà, je ne sais pas si ça m'aide plus. x)


Dans l'exemple que je t'ai donné, la distance était de 2 km. Et quand l'iPhone ne voyait pas la 4G, le routeur la voyait plein pot…

Tu es selon toute vraisemblance entouré d'antennes 4G. Regarde quand même lesquelles ont la meilleure orientation d'émission par rapport à ton domicile.

Après, c'est à toi de faire tes choix : garder ou non ta Freebox pour la TV, box 4 G Bouygues (je ne sais pas si elle permet d'avoir la TV), routeur avec une carte SIM bon marché ou pas, tu n'as que l'embarras du choix,

Personne ne peut prendre de décision à ta place…


----------



## Dredriban (22 Mars 2019)

JLB21 a dit:


> Dans l'exemple que je t'ai donné, la distance était de 2 km. Et quand l'iPhone ne voyait pas la 4G, le routeur la voyait plein pot…
> 
> Tu es selon toute vraisemblance entouré d'antennes 4G. Regarde quand même lesquelles ont la meilleure orientation d'émission par rapport à ton domicile.
> 
> ...



C’est quel critère que je dois checker pour l’orientation ? Et pourtant sur le site de Bouygues je ne suis pas éligible à leur box 4G. Parce que du coup routeur 4G c’est différént d’un routeur avec carte SIM ? Merci !


----------



## daffyb (22 Mars 2019)

Dredriban a dit:


> C’est normal ? Ça me paraît relativement faible. Le routeur c’est le machin avec 3 antennes que tu branches en ethernet sur ta box ? J’en ai un. J’ai activé le routeur de la Free et j’ai un routeur en plus. Celui de la Frer a un débit encore plus bas que l’autre. Les tests ont été faits sur le routeur branché.


Ce qui me dérange dans cette discussion, c'est que finalement, on ne sait pas/plus où est le problème.
Plusieurs possibilités :
1- Ta connexion ADSL est mauvaise et (on ne peut rien faire si ce n'est passer à la 4G ou à la fibre)
2- Le WiFi à l'intérieur de ta maison est tellement mauvais que le débit internet en est impacté
3- Trop de monde en même temps qui consomme beaucoup de bande passante.

>>1 c'est les paramêtres de synchro de la Freebox qui sont intéressant, à savoir que tu ne pourras jamais avoir plus que ces valeurs
>>2 Les speed tests réalisés dans la maison ne sont pas toujours fiables. Il faut être sûr d'être tout seul sur le réseau et qu'à l'autre bout le débit soit aussi présent. Il peut aussi y avoir des valeurs différentes en fonction des navigateurs WEB. 
>>3 couper le WiFi des appareils ayant de la 4G, router correctement et mettre un limiteur de débit.


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Mars 2019)

Pour moi, c'est relativement clair.
Même si les tests nperf sont fluctuants, un test a donné un débit en download de 7Mbps.
La box a enregistré un débit max de 8Mbps. Le taux d'erreur sur la box est normal.
Faire le test en ethernet n'apportera rien de plus…

Pour voir si la solution 4G est envisageable, il faut regarder la carte de déploiement 4G de ARCEP:
https://www.monreseaumobile.fr/
Pour avoir une idée précise du débit en 4G (sur le réseau Free), il faut faire un test nperf en 4G à partir d'un iphone.

S'il n'est pas bon, en fct de la carte, il faut voir chez un autre opérateur.


----------



## JLB21 (23 Mars 2019)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Pour avoir une idée précise du débit en 4G (sur le réseau Free), il faut faire un test nperf en 4G à partir d'un iphone.



Bonjour *Polo35230* ,
*Encore faut-il que l'iPhone capte la 4G*…
Si tu as lu mon exemple (post #6), aucun iPhone (ni Orange, ni Free, ni Bouygues) ne captait la 4G.
Pourtant le routeur s'est connecté en 4G plein pot (200 Mbps en down constaté avec un iPad positionné à côté)…


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Mars 2019)

JLB21 a dit:


> Bonjour *Polo35230* ,
> *Encore faut-il que l'iPhone capte la 4G*…
> Si tu as lu mon exemple (post #6), aucun iPhone (ni Orange, ni Free, ni Bouygues) ne captait la 4G.
> Pourtant le routeur s'est connecté en 4G plein pot (200 Mbps en down constaté avec un iPad positionné à côté)…


Salut JLB, 
Oui, je l'avais bien lu, et j'avoue que cela m'avait laissé songeur…
C'est trop gros, j'ose à peine te poser la question, mais:
Dans Réglages - Données cellulaires - Options, "Activer la 4G" était bien configuré?


----------



## JLB21 (23 Mars 2019)

Oui, bien sûr puisque à mon domicile et dans ma ville mon iPhone est en 4G en permanence (il s'agit d'un SE acceptant tous les longueurs d'onde 4G) et mes proches ayant Orange ou Bouygues aussi…
Mais tu as raison de poser la question.

Lorsque nous avons essayé ce routeur dans ma résidence secondaire, je n'y croyais justement pas. 
Et avant de m'y rendre, j'avais préparé le colis de retour à Ama..., persuadé que cela ne marcherait pas…

La connexion au rez de chaussée n'était pas terrible mais existante immédiatement. 
Et lorsque le routeur a été testé au grenier, bien orienté par rapport à l'angle d'émission de l'antenne, j'ai obtenu la pleine réception.
Il faut juste  savoir qu'une bonne réception est très sensible au placement et à l'orientation de l'appareil. A 1 m près, le débit peut varier considérablement.
Du moins d'après ce que j'ai pu voir.


----------



## Dredriban (23 Mars 2019)

daffyb a dit:


> Ce qui me dérange dans cette discussion, c'est que finalement, on ne sait pas/plus où est le problème.
> Plusieurs possibilités :
> 1- Ta connexion ADSL est mauvaise et (on ne peut rien faire si ce n'est passer à la 4G ou à la fibre)
> 2- Le WiFi à l'intérieur de ta maison est tellement mauvais que le débit internet en est impacté
> ...



Comment connaître les paramètres de synchro ? Ma frustration résumée en 2 chiffres. J’ai fait le test en 4G avec mon forfait Sosh : 114 en download et 30 en upload... Plus de 10 fois mes perfs en ADSL ! Merci !


----------



## JLB21 (24 Mars 2019)

Il n'y a pas de frustration à avoir, c'est tout le problème de l'ADSL si l'on est trop éloigné du NRA (il y a la qualité du réseau local qui joue aussi) et il est parfaitement connu…

Tu sais donc ce qui te reste à faire, et ce que certains tentent de te faire comprendre depuis le début…


----------



## Dredriban (24 Mars 2019)

JLB21 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de frustration à avoir, c'est tout le problème de l'ADSL si l'on est trop éloigné du NRA (il y a la qualité du réseau local qui joue aussi) et il est parfaitement connu…
> 
> Tu sais donc ce qui te reste à faire, et ce que certains tentent de te faire comprendre depuis le début…



Passer sur un routeur 4G avec une carte SIM c'est ça ? x)


----------



## JLB21 (24 Mars 2019)

Oui


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Mars 2019)

Attention à l'abonnement 4G souscrit!
Dans ta copie d'écran #11 tu avais environ 53 Go pour 16jours


----------



## Dredriban (25 Mars 2019)

Mais c’est l’abonnement Free que je peux avoir pour seulement 10e/mois ?


----------



## JLB21 (25 Mars 2019)

Chez Free, tu peux avoir une carte SIM à 8,99/mois avec 50 Go de données (ce que j'ai dans mon routeur 4G), mais en principe, au bout d'1 an tu passes au forfait normal de 19,99 (15,99 si tu possèdes une Freebox), avec 100 Go/mois (http://mobile.free.fr).
Pour ce qui me concerne, avant le terme de ma carte actuelle à 8,99, je vais en faire commander une nouvelle à 8,99 à l'un de mes proches pour éviter de passer à 15,99, car je ne réside pas à plein temps dans cette maison.

Mais les autres FAI proposent des forfaits du même genre (https://www.frandroid.com/guide-dac...fait-mobile-voici-comparatif-meilleurs-offres)


----------



## Dredriban (25 Mars 2019)

JLB21 a dit:


> Chez Free, tu peux avoir une carte SIM à 8,99/mois avec 50 Go de données (ce que j'ai dans mon routeur 4G), mais en principe, au bout d'1 an tu passes au forfait normal de 19,99 (15,99 si tu possèdes une Freebox), avec 100 Go/mois (http://mobile.free.fr).
> Pour ce qui me concerne, avant le terme de ma carte actuelle à 8,99, je vais en faire commander une nouvelle à 8,99 à l'un de mes proches pour éviter de passer à 15,99, car je ne réside pas à plein temps dans cette maison.
> 
> Mais les autres FAI proposent des forfaits du même genre (https://www.frandroid.com/guide-dac...fait-mobile-voici-comparatif-meilleurs-offres)



Merci. Franchement si j’avais eu 10e à vie les 50Go, c’était tentant mais là 16e au bout d’un an, ça commence à chiffre en plus des 40e de la box. C’est le moins cher sur le marché ?


----------



## alinf34 (25 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

@Dedriban : si ça peut t'aider :

Avec des atténuations pires que les tiennes (3,5 Km du NRA) j'ai eu des problèmes similaires aux tiens avec ma ligne Free il y a quelques mois, avec des valeurs de transfert comparables, en dents de scie sur les courbes des sites de test degrouptest et Ariase.
J'ai appelé Free et on m'a répondu que la les installations locales (en centre ville aussi) étaient en cause.
J'ai lancé la procédure de désabonnement sur mon espace perso  qui se fait en deux temps, demande puis confirmation - histoire de les faire réagir, et là, miracle, Free m'a appelé aussitôt et m'a envoyé un technicien. 

Le technicien a testé, j'avais bien les 6 Gb/sec à la prise téléphonique test. Il m'a changé ma Freebox et tout est rentré dans l'ordre, j'ai à nouveau un débit normal.
Tout en fonctionnant toujours, la Freebox était en train de défaillir.


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Mars 2019)

alinf34 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Avec des atténuations pires que les tiennes (3,5 Km du NRA)
> Le technicien a testé, j'avais bien les 6 Gb/sec à la prise téléphonique test.


6Gb/sec en xDSL!
Je ne sais pas ce que prend ce technicien, mais ça doit être de la bonne


----------



## Dredriban (25 Mars 2019)

alinf34 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> @Dedriban : si ça peut t'aider :
> 
> ...



Mais as-tu déjà eu un bon débit ? Moi depuis qu’on est sur Free, ça a toujours été ainsi. Avec la v4, puis la Revolution, c’est pas nouveau.


----------



## alinf34 (25 Mars 2019)

C'est moi qui me suis trompé d'unité : 6 Mb/s ...

J'ai dorénavant entre 5 et 6 Mb/s sur la box et plus de coupures.
Disons que Free m'avait promis 6 Mb/s lors de la signature du contrat et que je les avais en bout de ligne jusqu'au jour ou ma Freebox n'assurait plus le débit, avec des coupures intempestives. Elle était en fin de course, c'est pourquoi je conseille à Dedriban d'insister pour la faire tester avant toute autre manip.


----------



## alinf34 (25 Mars 2019)

Dredriban a dit:


> Mais as-tu déjà eu un bon débit ? Moi depuis qu’on est sur Free, ça a toujours été ainsi. Avec la v4, puis la Revolution, c’est pas nouveau.



En dix ans, j'ai testé tous les opérateurs du coin : Free, Orange, Numéricable, SFR, Bouygues puis de nouveau Free (Révolution 6).
Seuls Free et Orange fournissent les 2 Mb/s requis pour recevoir la TV.
Donc dans mon cas impossible d'avoir mieux. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est dans ta ville.

Mais c'est vrai que moi aussi j'ai connu des fluctuations de débit au cours du temps, au départ du contrat à 6 Mb/s pour tomber à 3 - 3,5  Mb/s de façon stable, jusqu'à cette panne de box.
Quand Free m'a appelé suite à ma menace de désabonnement, ils m'ont dit que j'aurai bientôt la fibre. C'était en avril 2018... Les FAI, c'est le royaume des bonimenteurs. C'est pourquoi je t'invite à insister pour faire tester ta Freebox, dans mon cas ça venait de là, elle était en fin de course.


----------



## Dredriban (26 Mars 2019)

alinf34 a dit:


> En dix ans, j'ai testé tous les opérateurs du coin : Free, Orange, Numéricable, SFR, Bouygues puis de nouveau Free (Révolution 6).
> Seuls Free et Orange fournissent les 2 Mb/s requis pour recevoir la TV.
> Donc dans mon cas impossible d'avoir mieux. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est dans ta ville.
> 
> ...



Merci ! Mais cela veut dire qu’au début de contrat tu avais le débit attendu ? Cela n’a jamais été mon cas, j’ai toujours fluctué et je n’ai jamais eu de débits corrects, même au début. Mais oui, cela ne coûte rien.


----------



## Dredriban (26 Mars 2019)

Typiquement ce soir ... Il est 20 heures 18, la télé est éteinte. Mes parents ne se servent pas de leurs appareils, j'essaie de regarder une série, impossible, ça rame trop, je fais un nperf : 2,1 Mb/s en download et 0,5 Mb/s en upload ... Voici le problème d'une vie à cette horaire là. x)


----------

